# Ruby compilation also fails in i386 jail on amd64 host



## erikf154 (May 28, 2010)

I'm using tinderbox to compile packages for both i386 and amd64. I've successfully compiled over 230 ports for i386, however, the only one failing is ruby-1.8.7-p248. 

```
In file included from version.c:14:
version.h:29:41: warning: no newline at end of file
cc -I/usr/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -fPIC    -DRUBY_EXPORT -I. -I. -I/usr/include    -c dmyext.c
ar rcu libruby18-static.a array.o  bignum.o  class.o  compar.o  dir.o  dln.o  enum.o  enumerator.o  error.o  eval.o  file.o  gc.o  hash.o  
inits.o  io.o  marshal.o  math.o  numeric.o  object.o  pack.o  parse.o  process.o  prec.o  random.o  range.o  re.o  regex.o  ruby.o  signal.o  
sprintf.o  st.o  string.o  struct.o  time.o  util.o  variable.o  version.o   dmyext.o
cc -I/usr/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -fPIC    -DRUBY_EXPORT -I. -I. -I/usr/include    -c main.c
cc -I/usr/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -fPIC    -DRUBY_EXPORT -L.  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -pthread -rdynamic  -pthread main.o  
libruby18-static.a -lrt -lcrypt -lm -L/usr/lib  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -pthread  -o miniruby
./lib/fileutils.rb:1030: retry outside of rescue clause
rbconfig.rb updated
*** Error code 1

Stop in /work/a/ports/lang/ruby18/work/ruby-1.8.7-p248.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /a/ports/lang/ruby18.
```

Anyone seen this error message, or know how to fix it?


----------

